# Saint Helens Church. Jan 2013



## Judderman62 (Jan 20, 2013)

Built 1847, rebuilt 1850 and restored in 1913.
It now sits there a little worse for wear with the adjacent vicarage decaying and broken.










































Died at what age  Very sad 




































Visited with Evilnoodle, Ceejam and Zero81

​


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jan 20, 2013)

Great set of shots love the dove window but the fish looks slightly sad, thanks for sharing .


----------



## perjury saint (Jan 20, 2013)

*Lovely that is!*


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jan 20, 2013)

Love the fish  looks like a nice place for a relaxed explore.


----------



## Silent Hill (Jan 20, 2013)

Sweet set of images there mate. Beautiful little Church is that


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jan 20, 2013)

Ace report dude! Captured her really well I think


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 20, 2013)

Sad!great photos.


----------



## urban phantom (Jan 20, 2013)

very nice mate love this little church did you take a look at the other house across the fields the one covered in ivy


----------



## sonyes (Jan 20, 2013)

Really nice that pal, great pics


----------



## Judderman62 (Jan 20, 2013)

urban phantom said:


> very nice mate love this little church did you take a look at the other house across the fields the one covered in ivy



didn't know where it was or spot it


----------



## Judderman62 (Jan 20, 2013)

thanks all


----------



## urban phantom (Jan 20, 2013)

Judderman62 said:


> didn't know where it was or spot it



cross the ford over the little wooden bridge and walk up the hill until you get to a hedge its in a little wood mate


----------



## Judderman62 (Jan 20, 2013)

grooaaaan ..we musta been so close - we drove through two fords LOL


----------



## night crawler (Jan 20, 2013)

What a beautiful little church it deserves something doing with it to save from more deterioration. Just one thing, are you sure it was not built in 1747 three years seems a bit short.


----------



## Judderman62 (Jan 20, 2013)

that puzzled me .... a lot ... too, but that is what I have seen in a couple or so sources so am just repeating what I found .. does seem odd though.


----------



## urban phantom (Jan 20, 2013)

Judderman62 said:


> grooaaaan ..we musta been so close - we drove through two fords LOL



it was flooded when we visited if your round these parts again give us pm mate its not far for me


----------



## Judderman62 (Jan 20, 2013)

will do - thanks for that. Am 2hrs 45m from there and no immediate plans but if I'm heading that way I'll try remember to give ya a shout - be nice to meet ya too


----------



## urban phantom (Jan 20, 2013)

Judderman62 said:


> will do - thanks for that. Am 2hrs 45m from there and no immediate plans but if I'm heading that way I'll try remember to give ya a shout - be nice to meet ya too



yes mate it would be good to meet


----------



## DreadHead (Jan 22, 2013)

Lovely shots dude, just a bit sad to their pleas for money coming from a derelict report


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jan 23, 2013)

Such a lovely little place! Shame its been left, it needs restoring. Great pics and report


----------



## sweet pea (Jan 23, 2013)

cracking report judderman


----------



## Judderman62 (Jan 23, 2013)

thanks all


----------



## skankypants (Jan 24, 2013)

Great place,and exellent shots...thanks


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 24, 2013)

that's really pretty and so small! Suich a shame to see it rotting.


----------



## ZerO81 (Jan 24, 2013)

#This.Place.Is.Full.Of.Win!

Great set of shots as ever matey


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 26, 2013)

night crawler said:


> Just one thing, are you sure it was not built in 1747 three years seems a bit short.



I think that 'rebuilt' should be read as completed or altered (if the additions in 1850 were not on the original 1847 plans). Many churches of this period were built in stages as the monies became available, the usual route being to construct the main body of the church first - so that a roofed building was available for services in the quickest time. St. Margaret's Horsforth is a classic example of this, money being raised to allow the construction of the nave, chancel and aisles in the first instant. Some years later, when the town's people had raised more money, the construction was completed with the addition of the two porches, the tower and steeple, vestry and organ loft.


----------



## Stussy (Jan 29, 2013)

Excellent report, fantastic images. Looks a excellent wee place!


----------

